# Auf MySQL Datenbank mit Java zugreifen



## Mole23 (23. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade mit Java auf eine MySQL Datenbank zuzugreifen. Ich warne euch schonmal vor, dass ich noch so erfahren mit Java bin...

Also ich versuche wie in folgendem Tutorial auf die DB zuzugreifen:

JDBC - Quick Guide

So wie es aussieht muss ich vorher dieses Plug-In, bin mir garnicht sicher ob Plug-In richtig ist, installieren bzw. kopieren:

mysql-connector-java-5.1.13.zip ( MySQL :: Download Connector/J )

Ist das überhaupt richtig? Brauche ich das? Angenommen ja, jetzt habe ich dieses Ding entpackt, weiß aber nicht wo ich damit hin muss. Kann mir da evtl. jemand helfen? Wäre super wenn ihr auch ein zwei Worte dazu erleutern könntet.

Besten Dank und Grüße, Ole!


----------



## XHelp (23. Nov 2010)

Dazu steht bei MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Reference Manual :: 21.3.2.2 Installing the Driver and Configuring the CLASSPATH mehr. Ansonsten google einfach mal nach "DeineIDE import library"


----------



## Mole23 (23. Nov 2010)

Aber ich benötige das schon oder?


----------



## XHelp (23. Nov 2010)

ja


----------



## Mole23 (24. Nov 2010)

Alles klar, ich muss mich da mal schlau machen. Vielen Dank erstmal. Besten Gruß, Ole!


----------

